# Pasadena, Ca OIS



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

You can almost see the moment where he just says "fuck it" and decides to go down in a hail of gun fire.




Pasadena, California - Pasadena police released dash cam and body camera footage of a fatal officer-involved shooting from May that shows a suspect firing at police after a chase ended in a crash. Officers attempted to pull over Lloyd Nelson, a San Diego resident who previously lived in Pasadena, on the afternoon of May 8 after he made an illegal U-turn in front of an officer on Colorado Boulevard, near Pasadena City College, and stopped the car in the middle of the roadway and exit the vehicle. Nelson re-entered the vehicle and the pursuit began. When Nelson refused to stop, officers followed him for about 20 minutes in the area on surface streets. Investigators said officers terminated the pursuit at one point and had their chopper follow the car, but eventually they decided to reinitiate it. The pursuit ended at the intersection of Corson Street and Allen Avenue when Nelson slammed head-on into a Pasadena police SUV that was not involved in the chase, then opened fire on the police vehicle and exited the Mitsubishi and began firing at an officer, who had gotten out of the SUV and returned fire, striking Nelson. Nelson was pronounced dead at the scene, while an officer who was struck by "friendly fire" in the leg was taken to a hospital, police said.


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

That was some serious crossfire.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Treehouse413 said:


> That was some serious crossfire.


I was thinking the same thing. I don't like to MMQB situations like this too much, but that was REALLY dangerous shooting.


----------

